# Desktop freezes and stops outputting to monitor; needs reset



## mraowl (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello, I wasn't sure if this was the best forum but it was the only one I thought was relevant

I built a new computer at the start of Autumn, and while it has been amazing to use, it has had one persisting issue that i've had no luck in fixing. At what are seemingly random times, from when nothing is open to the middle of a video game, the monitor says there is no signal, and the computer appears to freeze, at least thats what i think since the num lock button, for instance, can't be toggled successfully (although my keyboard could just be dumb). If an application was playing something like a soundfile when this happens, it will continue playing on a loop. I then push my pc's reset button, and it reboots and resumes like a charm. Any ideas? Before I list my hardware, here's what I have tried:


updating my bios and chipset drivers
updating and resetting (like removing/clean installing) gpu drivers/etc
taking out one ram stick and seeing if it only happens with one of them / in one slot
resetting all settings in bios
"forcing constant voltage" in MSI afterburner
these are my system specs:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6500 CPU @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8131 Mb
Graphics Card: Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics, -1 Mb
Hard Drives (both ssds): C: 222 GB (12 GB Free); D: 465 GB (9 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Z170I PRO GAMING
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (only one stick in RN
XFX Radeon RX 480 8GB Video Card (i think its the "black edition" or something)
Silverstone ML08B-H HTPC Case
Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

Thank you so much for any help  I really wanna get this fixed while I'm on vacation


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> 222 GB (12 GB Free);


Before we start analysing the actual problem the above is a most definite NO
222 GB (12 GB Free); and indeed so is D


----------



## mraowl (Dec 22, 2016)

thanks for the reply! do you mean that more free space should be made on both of these drives? The issue exists even if there is a lot more free space (like 100 GB)
or is there something more limiting than that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What I mean is that even on an SSD with TRIM in use as it is on Windows 10, unless for some reason you have disabled it, you cannot hope to be running smoothly and indeed safely with such small percentage of free space. I do not know what D is used for but that situation with just 9GB free on a 500GB drive is most certainly not advisable

Your system information shows Windows Defender as disabled. That is sometimes a glitch in our system info utility.
Please confirm that Windows Defender is the AV and if it is that it is not disabled
If there is another AV in use what is it please

My first suspicions are a power issue and secondly software
DO you use ANY 3rd party system maintenance tools - registry cleaners, system booster programs etc.

Have any aspects of what would usually be on the drive containing Windows - Lettered C - been moved to D
If so what


----------



## mraowl (Dec 22, 2016)

ah thanks for explaining

windows defender is enabled

i don't use any kind of 3rd party system tools 

and no - thinks from C have not been moved to D 

i kind of feel like its a power issue too, but I don't have any idea about how to figure out what exactly is going wrong


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send please the results of this
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

click ONLY the item installed programs and then click GO
a txt file will open - select all - copy and paste to reply please

What is the make and model of the monitor and how is it connected please


----------



## mraowl (Dec 22, 2016)

i've used a few different monitors a few ways, currently a asus vh236h that has been connected via hdmi and DVI (neither format made a difference)
there have been some others i've tried out in hope of fixing this but none of them seemed to make a difference.

here is the list of programs, although i'd like to add that this problem persisted even when i did a clean install of windows and sat on it with nothing installed other for a few days.

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by roar (administrator) on 23-12-2016 at 09:34:30
Running from "C:\Users\roar\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (X64)
Model: System Product Name Manufacturer: System manufacturer
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

7-Zip 16.02 (x64) (HKLM\...\7-Zip) (Version: 16.02 - Igor Pavlov)
Adobe AIR (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe AIR) (Version: 22.0.0.153 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
AMD Software (HKLM\...\AMD Catalyst Install Manager) (Version: 9.0.000.8 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
Battle.net (HKLM-x32\...\Battle.net) (Version: - Blizzard Entertainment)
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{C402C2F5-0B95-5471-4222-65DF5990944B}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{865C66DE-2F96-0AB1-08BE-B9F383243908}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{1BCFB20E-BA45-D946-EF8D-3EAC2CA566C5}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{3CCD7507-7F42-BADB-BD22-0064CF9C1EF2}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{1BE2EDCF-552B-D641-AA4B-9333C376AEAF}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{101EBA1D-F8F0-1E97-D2FD-68917DC1A7AC}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{719B690B-D0DC-E4DE-30EC-F4A1EE895AAE}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{8D17B022-9CA1-C7CA-A4D6-985E160FD686}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{BE20EFC0-79CB-6273-BEC6-17C1B2F949C5}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{C9BCA81B-16E7-EC73-45BA-8180B4A476C7}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{C2088603-B655-ED5B-BBE0-5CEFE17B8DEE}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{5F8DCCF0-AD91-9DDA-59B3-5E25898415CD}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{5D247D18-F5FC-1976-E2A8-35BBB9F6DD31}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{101534C4-8ABB-3C5F-4C35-3681D1EDDAE3}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{1E1FEFF2-5AA0-DB57-BDD5-D1778ACA12BE}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{181093C9-7497-B4A8-BF51-7C59786DD43D}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{B99E3435-0B06-210C-B1B8-5954D5ADF936}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{EF3FA700-D95B-FEEA-A479-222E2FFEBD07}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{3E4EC972-F3AD-DD8D-2BC8-4BCA6A52F87F}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{3FFDB58D-66AA-0A6E-6C07-366BF048E7D3}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{E60E7ABF-D1B6-C976-3073-02D79ECD2DC5}) (Version: 2016.1204.1136.20853 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Chrome Remote Desktop Host (HKLM-x32\...\{D669DC52-B1A4-4933-878D-CB80F660D95D}) (Version: 55.0.2883.17 - Google Inc.)
Combined Community Codec Pack 64bit 2015-10-18 (HKLM\...\Combined Community Codec Pack 64bit_is1) (Version: 2015.10.19.0 - CCCP Project)
f.lux (HKCU\...\Flux) (Version: - )
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\{224B61E6-7E54-3DBA-872B-CCE85072D44D}) (Version: 52.0.2743.116 - Google, Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.32.7 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Gpg4win (2.3.3) (HKLM-x32\...\GPG4Win) (Version: 2.3.3 - The Gpg4win Project)
Icaros 3.0.0 (HKLM\...\Icaros_is1) (Version: 3.0.0.000 - Tabibito Technology)
ILLUSION HoneySelect (HKLM-x32\...\{1F709DAC-507B-47DA-B04F-367EF5AA20B4}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - ILLUSION)
InputMapper (HKLM-x32\...\{026D2025-A7FA-4F5C-AF8C-A6F7A9B917FC}) (Version: 1.6.10.19991 - DSDCS)
Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (HKLM-x32\...\{bb0592a7-5772-4736-9d55-2402740085db}) (Version: 10.1.1.38 - Intel(R) Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Network Connections 20.2.3001.0 (HKLM\...\PROSetDX) (Version: 20.2.3001.0 - Intel)
Java 8 Update 111 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F64180111F0}) (Version: 8.0.1110.14 - Oracle Corporation)
Java 8 Update 111 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F32180111F0}) (Version: 8.0.1110.14 - Oracle Corporation)
League of Legends (HKLM-x32\...\League of Legends 4.1.2) (Version: 4.1.2 - Riot Games)
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{832D9DE0-8AFC-4689-9819-4DBBDEBD3E4F}) (Version: 3.5.92.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Games for Windows Marketplace (HKLM-x32\...\{67F42018-F647-4D3C-BE62-F8CB4FE2FCD5}) (Version: 3.5.67.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office 365 ProPlus - en-us (HKLM\...\O365ProPlusRetail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.7571.2075 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft OneDrive (HKCU\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 17.3.6720.1207 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{6ce5bae9-d3ca-4b99-891a-1dc6c118a5fc}) (Version: 8.0.59192 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022 (HKLM-x32\...\{FF66E9F6-83E7-3A3E-AF14-8DE9A809A6A4}) (Version: 9.0.21022 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{f65db027-aff3-4070-886a-0d87064aabb1}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x64) - 14.0.24210 (HKLM-x32\...\{f144e08f-9cbe-4f09-9a8c-f2b858b7ee7f}) (Version: 14.0.24210.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.24210 (HKLM-x32\...\{23658c02-145e-483d-ba6b-1eb82c580529}) (Version: 14.0.24210.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0 Refresh (HKLM-x32\...\{D69C8EDE-BBC5-436B-8E0E-C5A6D311CF4F}) (Version: 4.0.30901.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Music Manager (HKCU\...\MusicManager) (Version: - Google, Inc.)
NAOS8200 Software (HKLM-x32\...\{70477FFB-B4EB-4BC1-A9E2-378F7F7FD5D3}) (Version: 1.01 - Mionix)
NBA 2K17 (HKLM\...\Steam App 385760) (Version: - Visual Concepts)
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.7571.2075 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component 64-bit Registration (HKLM\...\{90160000-00DD-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.7571.2075 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008F-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.7571.2075 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.7571.2075 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Old Calculator for Windows 10 (HKLM-x32\...\OldCalcForWin10) (Version: 1.1 - http://winaero.com)
Origin (HKLM-x32\...\Origin) (Version: 9.12.2.60376 - Electronic Arts, Inc.)
Package: SkipSoft ULTIMATE Drivers (HKLM-x32\...\SkipSoftULTIMATEDrivers29) (Version: 1.0.0.0 - SkipSoft Ltd)
paint.net (HKLM\...\{DD393E4D-76FA-4CCD-84F3-CD9D75C14862}) (Version: 4.0.10 - dotPDN LLC)
qBittorrent 3.3.7 (HKLM-x32\...\qBittorrent) (Version: 3.3.7 - The qBittorrent project)
Qualcomm Atheros 11ac Wireless LAN Installer (HKLM-x32\...\{20CA507E-24AA-4741-87CF-CC1B250790B7}) (Version: 11.0.0.0097 - Qualcomm Atheros)
Raptr (HKLM-x32\...\Raptr) (Version: 5.2.7-r116720-release - Raptr, Inc)
Razer Synapse (HKLM-x32\...\{0D78BEE2-F8FF-4498-AF1A-3FF81CED8AC6}) (Version: 2.20.15.1104 - Razer Inc.)
Reus (HKLM-x32\...\GOGPACKREUS_is1) (Version: 2.0.0.10 - GOG.com)
RGSS-RTP Standard (HKLM-x32\...\RGSS-RTP Standard_is1) (Version: 1.04 - Enterbrain)
Rockstar Games Social Club (HKLM-x32\...\Rockstar Games Social Club) (Version: 1.2.0.5 - Rockstar Games)
RPG Maker 2003 RTP 1.10a (HKCU\...\RPG Maker 2003 RTP) (Version: 1.10a - KADOKAWA GAMES)
RPG MAKER VX Ace RTP (HKLM-x32\...\RPGVXAce_RTP_is1) (Version: 1.00 - Enterbrain)
RPG Maker VX RTP (HKLM-x32\...\RPG Maker VX RTP_is1) (Version: 1.02 - Enterbrain)
ShareX (HKLM\...\82E6AC09-0FEF-4390-AD9F-0DD3F5561EFC_is1) (Version: 11.4.1 - ShareX Team)
Sid Meier's Civilization V (HKLM\...\Steam App 8930) (Version: - Firaxis Games)
Skype™ 7.30 (HKLM-x32\...\{FC965A47-4839-40CA-B618-18F486F042C6}) (Version: 7.30.105 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition (HKLM\...\Steam App 307690) (Version: - United Front Games)
Speccy (HKLM\...\Speccy) (Version: 1.29 - Piriform)
Steam (HKLM-x32\...\Steam) (Version: 2.10.91.91 - Valve Corporation)
The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt - Game of the Year Edition (HKLM-x32\...\1495134320_is1) (Version: 1.30.0.0 - GOG.com)
VirtualCloneDrive (HKLM-x32\...\VirtualCloneDrive) (Version: 5.5.0.0 - Elaborate Bytes)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.4 - VideoLAN)
Vulkan Run Time Libraries 1.0.26.0 (HKLM\...\VulkanRT1.0.26.0) (Version: 1.0.26.0 - LunarG, Inc.)
World of Warcraft (HKLM-x32\...\World of Warcraft) (Version: - Blizzard Entertainment)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What Razer devices are you using
keyboard mouse etc


----------



## mraowl (Dec 22, 2016)

currently none, i actually just uninstalled it after seeing it on that list! i am using a mionix naos 8200 right now. 

i should add, most of the peripherals currently in use by this device have been added in after this problem started occuring. so i highly doubt that the issue relates to any of them or to any software. am i probably just out of luck looking at one or more faulty components?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have reviewed the topic and the list of installed software - although you say


> i highly doubt that the issue relates to any of them or to any software.


I am less than convinced and IMHO the ONLY chance you have of sorting this is to create some more free space as I mentioned in my first reply
Uninstall the possible causes which are I think the free 3rd party apps listed in the mini toolbox report.

Then clean boot it as here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929135

and see if it still occurs
following then the procedure on the link, under this heading
How to determine what is causing the problem by performing a clean boot


----------

